# 2005 X-Trail won't start after quick shut down.. Help!..?



## bbanh (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Recently, my X-Trail doesn't seem to like to start after a quick shut down. For a cold start, the car will start up like normal. But, if I shut it down, for say 5 minutes to go into the convenience store, it doesn't start without me giving it full throttle; and when it does start, the engine light will turn on. After I leave it for say 3 hours, and start the car again, it turns over normally, and there's no engine light. At one point, the car just wouldn't start; it'd start cranking continually, but never turn over. 

My dad and I figured it might be a weak battery, because the voltage or what not was reading low 6 months back. So I ended up swapping the battery for a new one. Car ran fine for the first few starts. But, I did the same thing just now, quick shut down and start, and it was hard to start the car again... So, I'm beginning to think it's not the battery...

The car is a 2005 X-Trail with appx. 235000km on it. It was burning 91 octane, but the last tank of gas, I filled it with 89 octane. The car is being driven in Canada, and in -10oC and below temperatures lately. Oil, oil filter, and air filter were changed last week.

X-Trailers, please help? Thanks in advance!

Brian


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Have you tried reading the codes when the check engine light comes on?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

If the alternator is fully charging the battery,i would check
the crank position sensor.


----------



## bbanh (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!

I ended up reading error code 0340. I looked it up, and it says its a problem with the camshaft position sensor, starter motor, and/or the battery. 

I just replaced the battery, so that shouldn't be an issue, right? Based on my previous post, which of the 3 do you guys think it can potentially be? Or would my best bet be to bring it in to the dealer?


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

No dealer! Sounds like something you can fix yourself. Those cam sensors aren't terribly expensive...Starter would probably have other symptoms, too...


----------



## Judy Angeloff (Apr 9, 2015)

*Xtrail won't start after quick shut down.*

I had this happen and all you have to do is push the PRNDR arm (Sorry - don't know what to call it) all the way to the top- problem fixed.Just make sure it is at the very top of the range when you put it in Park.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Judy
If that is happening sounds like you have a transmission linkage wire that is stretched and needing adjustment. When I get a chance I will try and find you some information about it. It's linked to the shifter not the transmission itself so its not a big deal.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

The dealer a few years ago wanted 200$ to replace the cable or 60$ to lubricate it.
Did the lubrication my self and since then everytime before i start the engine,i push it to the top.


----------



## Sab2015 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi 
I reversed my nissan xtrail on the hill and parked. When got back it wont start, so pull the gear lever to drive n it drove but brake didnt work n i somehow managed to move stearing and parked n tried to start and it did after a while but it engine light on. Now it wont sart easily n take 5 6 goes before it starts, any help will help. Thankyou


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Crank position sensor?


----------



## Sab2015 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks otomoto
Not sure yet may be i will have to take my car to nissan dealer


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Does it shut down while driving?


----------



## Sab2015 (Nov 25, 2015)

No it doesnot shut down while driving. It runs really well when running. It just hard when starting. Tried this morning n its starting well. Looks like its just when its hot. I had 5w 30 oil changed last month. Do u think that affects the engine. I think it something to do with fuel regulator


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

If you do mechanic work yourself,buy the part and replace it.
If not have a mechanic take a look at it (obd2 plugged in).
Mine cost me 125$ done by the dealer.


----------



## Sab2015 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks a lot. Will give it a try


----------



## Sab2015 (Nov 25, 2015)

It did shut down twice today while driving. Furtunetely i was driving on a quiet street, brakes didnt works, lucky for me i was driving slow. Could it be camshaft sensor? My cars nissan xtrail 2007 model 2.5 lts.


----------



## Sab2015 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Otomodo
U were asking me if it stop while driving, and to my surprise it did stop twice while driving today. 
So u think it could be crank position sensor? Do i need to position it to change crank position sensor or i can just pull it out and change it. 
I use to motorbike mechanic but i dnt have much idea abt cars. Do u think its better to change myself or give it to dealer 
Thanks for ur response


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Sab2015, the best thing to do would be to get check engine code read. Why guess when you have a code? First you are talking about replacing cam sensor and then in second post you talk about crankshaft sensor. They are not located in the same place. Odds are you can do the cam sensor yourself-- just look up the repair on Youtube. If you cannot find one specifically for the X trail, just find one for an Altima or Sentra with the 2.5 engine

I have not experienced such problems with mine. And my understanding was that models built in later part of 2006 and early 2007, came with the newer design cam and crank sensors ( basically the exact same part), which was a fix for the older ones that created problems and for which I think there was a recall at some point in certain markets. Anyway, I say this to simply point out, your problem could be something else, and that you should verify what the code is indicating. 
If it is sensor related, keep in mind that based on a good number of reports, cheap ones of ebay can be iffy. Your best bet would be to get the genuine Nissan sensor and save on installation by doing it yourself.


----------



## Sab2015 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks alot Quadraria10


----------



## Sab2015 (Nov 25, 2015)

After reading the code, Indeed it turned out to be the crank shaft position sensor. P0335. Code was. 
Now just womdering, to change it my self, do i just simply take out and replace it with new one or do i have to position the timing or anything else. 
Thanks Otomodo n Quadraria 10. 
U guys r really kind n helpful.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Sab, you are more than welcome. Its a shame its not the cam sensor as that is easier to get at and replace. Still where there is the will there is a way, so check out these two videos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWf-lZ28OfI

and 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K8WLSiXVSE

First video will give you a heads up as to what can go wrong and the second one shows you how to attack the repair.
Good luck fixing it, or getting it fixed. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just to add, I fully understand why Otomodo had it installed.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

Might as well change both sensors at the same time. The crankshaft one is not hard to change. It's just really hard to reach. I used my cell phone with the front facing camera. That way I could easily get at the bolt for taking the sensor out and being able to undo the wire harness connection.

I was able to get at the crank sensor from above on the driver side. I took the upper part of the air filter box out. You can reach down to the bottom of the engine to get at the sensor.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

My wife took the car to the dealer and she saw the "technician" over the engine to get to the sensor.


----------

